# prolapsed rectum??? what do I do? help!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey all... Panama just had a kid, but it was a buck kid and he's kinda on the big side... she's still in labor. Not sure if there are any more kids in there or not, but she hasn't passed the placenta yet either. She just had the kid about 15 or 20 mins ago. Her rectum is poked out a lot, and I'm thinking it might be prolapsing ... what do I do? never had this happen before.

I can be reached at 919-776-2034 if anyone is free and wants to call... going back out to the barn. just thought i'd log on and ask...taking the phone with me...

Angie


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

oh my gosh, i sure hope someone can help you! call your vet too?

good luck!!! ::crosses fingers::


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Put sugar on it.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

? :shocked: ? Y?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I did what I read to do before, which was lube up with a sterile glove and gently push it back in. the first time it wouldn't stay, but then i tried again, very gently, and it stayed that time. she passed the placenta too and it is staying, so it looks like maybe that worked.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am happy.... you got it to go back in.....easily .......You did a good job....congrats........ :hug: 

glad she passed the placenta to.......


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Putting sugar on it makes it shrink. I did the same thing when Lyla prolapsed a bit this year. It almost went in on it's own with just the sugar but I sanitized and pushed it back in myself. She didn't prolapse very much though, just a little.

Glad you worked it out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't here to see this when you needed help. She prolapsed because of the extended effort it took to get him out, and the contractions to help expell the placenta continued to cause her to push....sugar really helps and I'm glad that you knew to palm it back in...she'll be just fine.....Pics of your new baby would be great!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Why does sugar make it shrink? I heard that when male dogs have their penis' stuck out that if you put sugar on it it will make it shrink back in. A vet told me that about 10 years ago but I never asked why.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

glad everything is ok!

i'm not exactly sure why it works..but i've heard that it almost always works. :shrug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll definitely remember the sugar next time.  Love the udder on this girl. It's totally capacious and smooth. I'm thrilled. AND I know I shouldn't really keep a boy out of a FF, but I am. He's beautiful and what legs and escutcheon! Perfect little face, too... so sweet. I'm in love. His name is Magellan. 

Oh and I'm getting 5 more goats this weekend... YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYYYYYY! And they are SUPERB! Dragonfly and more...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the sugar works by the process of osmosis

osmosis is a natural phenomenon whereby water will move across membranes until the solution on each side of the membrane is the same concentration - this is 'osmotic balance'. for example, if one side of the membrane is a highly concentrated solution, and the other side is a weak solution, water will move from the weak solution across the membrane to the concentrated solution, until they are both equal in concentration

what the sugar on the outside of a prolapse does is create a highly concentrated solution on the outside of the rectum, as compared with the weaker concentrated fluids within the tissues of the rectum. So, to create an osmotic balance, water moves from the rectal tissues to the outside, this effectively reduces the swelling of the organ and so 'shrinks' the prolapse, allowing it to be put back in more and retained more easily. 

The sugar trick works on all types of prolapses, it is particularly useful for a prolapsed uterus


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Only time I've seen rectums look prolapsed was during pushing while the kid is stretching her rear end. Never had one actually prolapse like that. 

Sugar is good to shrink things as well as stop bleeding. Only with smaller cuts not large ones. So if it works that's good!


----------

